# Cabelas losing appeal to you?



## Swamp Boss

Anyone else finding that Cabela's just isn't the outfitting store it was before Bass Pro bought them?

Prices are horrible, selection size-especially when the Redhead brand is displayed- lower. And the Bargain Cave should be called the "Still overpriced for the value" cave!

I don't know when the last time I ordered anything from them or purchased anything from a store. At this point I have some gift cards I will use sooner or later and go to whichever outfitter fills the void left by Cabela's slide!!!


----------



## buckhunter14

I was on the outs when they put in the “local” store a few years ago. Then the merger with BPS has just left the place in shambles. Disappointing to see as I really valued a lot of their equipment in years past. I have shifted almost exclusively using Cabelas to not at all.


----------



## wildcoy73

Found a few decent pieces on things here in grand Rapids. 
Peices are ok in store and a better selection than online.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Lumberman

Yeah it’s over for Cabela’s as far as I’m concerned. 

They are becoming a giant clothing store.


----------



## U.P.WoodChuck

I've been ordering from cabela's for years because of where I live. Ive noticed a dramatic shift in quality and prices in the last 5 or so. No better than Gander either and we have one locally which I refuse to shop at unless there are no other options. Both in my opinion are going downhill fast.


----------



## thelastlemming

Cabela’s even the smaller “outpost” stores is still a cool store to walk through but it’s basically a clothing store with overpriced guns and outdoor gear along the walls. they can’t hold a candle to more local stores that have a better understanding of their local customer base the way a Jay’s or Frank’s Great Outdoors does.


----------



## DecoySlayer

Cabela's ceased to be Cabela's when they sold out to that holding company. Wall knows less about hunting and fishing than most anti-hunters do. 

It was all over when that happened.


----------



## Rasputin

I'm having a hard time even using up my Cabela bucks, much less finding anything I can spend my money on.


----------



## MossyHorns

U.P.WoodChuck said:


> I've been ordering from cabela's for years because of where I live. Ive noticed a dramatic shift in quality and prices in the last 5 or so. No better than Gander either and we have one locally which I refuse to shop at unless there are no other options. Both in my opinion are going downhill fast.


I liked Gander Outdoors, but they are closing the doors. Employees at the Portage store were told last Friday before they opened for the day. Everything in the store is 40% off except guns, ammo, and generators. Place was packed over the weekend. Shelves are pretty bare now.


----------



## Sasquatch Lives

Rasputin said:


> I'm having a hard time even using up my Cabela bucks, much less finding anything I can spend my money on.


Same here, have a couple gift cards and everything they have is overpriced. Clothing is grossly overpriced and unless you wear XXXL or S they are out of anything I wanted. Just to use my gift cards up I decided to order online a couple packs of name brand broadheads from them. Next day get an e-mail that my order has been cancelled! Vendor out of stock or something. I mean these are broadheads that I could have got anywhere locally and they are out of them! Insane! Ordered them from Midway for $10 less and had them in two days. Told my wife and daughters from now on gift cards from Jay's, Franks or Midway only. No more Cabela's bs.


----------



## Duke of Flintown

I go there to walk around and check out the fish tank.........that's about it. Ran into a lot of issues that you guys have had, no sizes, overpriced ..stuff that I can get from Rogers/Amazon or other places for cheaper, no one in the store knows anything about anything, when I do order online my order gets cancelled or takes 7-9 days because its coming from the manufacturer. My wife wants to be in there more than I do.... that should tell you something. Shame really.... used to love getting the catalogs as a kid and looking thru it and now its just crap comparatively.


----------



## Wolverine423

Haven’t been a fan of Cabelas for years... Most merchandise is absolutely garbage. Floor help is usually hanging out in the bathrooms together... Check outs are a joke. Really have no reason to go there.


----------



## Waif




----------



## Highball28

An undisclosed buddy of mine at an undisclosed cabelas recently got a case of hevi steel for $17.99 due to the cashier scanning the wrong barcode.. I guess I'm gonna start hanging out there more often.

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## ON ICE

I live 10 minutes from the Dundee store and I won't even waste my time going in there anymore. It could catch fire and I wouldn't piss on it to put it out. Anymore it's nothing more than an overpriced clothing and home decor store. 

Sent from my LM-X410PM using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## ajkulish

I still buy things when they are on sale, but I definitely find myself ordering from MPW and Rogers more often these days


----------



## DecoySlayer

More business for the mom and pops. They know the market they are in better than any big box store every did.


----------



## kingfisher 11

DecoySlayer said:


> More business for the mom and pops. They know the market they are in better than any big box store every did.


Except now its going to on-line sales.....which are bigger stores yet.


----------



## 6Speed

Highball28 said:


> An undisclosed buddy of mine at an undisclosed cabelas recently got a case of hevi steel for $17.99 due to the cashier scanning the wrong barcode.. I guess I'm gonna start hanging out there more often.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S767VL using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Good on you for not mentioning his name because that's technally stealing if he knew what he was doing and didn't say something. There was something in the news about this just this week with a bank account mistake...

Anyway, Cabela's has been dead to me for a few years now. Last time I was there I bought a dozen pairs of work socks I like and threw my other ones away. I got tired of trying to match sock colors and styles ever time I do laundry so I made it idiot proof. They're all the same, fit well and feel good and no body sees em anyhow! Sporting goods there? That's a joke anymore...


----------



## BFG

I think a lot of folks got down on Cabelas when they changed their wader return policy a few years back.............


----------



## HillbillyDeluxe

Its been a walmart more than an actual outfitter for years now, long before the bass pro deal. Thats what happens when company's are passed down to silver spoon fed capitalistic children.


----------



## DecoySlayer

kingfisher 11 said:


> Except now its going to on-line sales.....which are bigger stores yet.



I buy most of what I need from the local mom and pop shops. Most online places know as little about local markets as the big box stores, nothing.


----------



## DecoySlayer

HillbillyDeluxe said:


> Its been a walmart more than an actual outfitter for years now, long before the bass pro deal. Thats what happens when company's are passed down to silver spoon fed capitalistic children.



The brothers sold it, not the kids.


----------



## Steve

Yeap, it is over for them. Jay's is by far my favorite now. Great selection and top notch service.


----------



## Shoeman

Steve said:


> Yeap, it is over for them. Jay's is by far my favorite now. Great selection and top notch service.


If we had a Jay’s or Frank’s down here.....

OK there’s SDI, but honestly the selection is narrowly geared. Only the latest and greatest of line, lures and other gear. The selection is limited for us old guys looking for “proven” gear


----------



## hawgeye

Yup, I just got rid of my Cabela Card after 20 years. 

Sent from my moto z3 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## ESOX

Cabelas sux as much as BPS anymore. Go figure.......
And that Redhead brand. I have never seen anything with the Redhead name on it that wasn't poor quality crap not even worth half the asking price.


----------



## The Doob

I liked the quality of Cabela's clothing but deplore the Redhead stuff. Have the Cabelas black card which I will be canceling soon as I find it harder and harder to find something I want to spend my point s on.


----------



## ESOX

The Doob said:


> I liked the quality of Cabela's clothing but deplore the Redhead stuff. Have the Cabelas black card which I will be canceling soon as I find it harder and harder to find something I want to spend my point s on.


That was the beginning of the end for Gander Mountain. Their name brand clothes used to be great stuff. Then quality dropped in the name of greater profits. People will pay for quality, abhor cheap crap.


----------



## motdean

I received one of their coupons in the mail about 5-6 years ago with the $100 off. I bought about 4x that amount, expecting to cash in on the coupon. They told me that the coupon was only to receive a voucher for $100 off my next purchase.

As most of the stuff was for my wife and kids (who were all with me), I continued the purchase, wrote them a letter, cancelled my Cabela's card, and have not shopped there since.

Used to love that place and spent a ton of money there.

I figured they were on the way out with a cheap trick like that.


----------



## DecoySlayer

ESOX said:


> That was the beginning of the end for Gander Mountain. There name brand clothes used to be great stuff. Then quality dropped in the name of greater profits. People will pay for quality, abhor cheap crap.



OH, you would be surprised just how few people give a rat's butt about quality in clothing, or anything else for that matter. I was really surprised just how few really cared, price was it. It did not matter to most other than that.


----------



## mbirdsley

I was at the Saginaw cabelas last March looking to buy a new bait caster reel . The fishing department was a mess, boxes and wrappers left in the middle of the isle ways. None of the bait casters had information like gear ratios or even price. To top it all off I ask the kid do you have any 5:4:1 geared bait casters for under $120. All I got was stare and I’m not sure. I left disappointed. They did have booyah spinner baits for 1.99 so I bought like ten. I ended up buying a phlueger supreme from tackle ware house and had it in less than a week. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ESOX

Steve said:


> Yeap, it is over for them. Jay's is by far my favorite now. Great selection and top notch service.


Jays and Franks are fantastic stores. Love them both!


----------



## mbirdsley

ESOX said:


> Jays and Franks are fantastic stores. Love them both!


Hicks is good too in Clio 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iceman321

The only thing they’re good for is the free shipping. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## ESOX

mbirdsley said:


> Hicks is good too in Clio
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have never been there. It's not too far from the Inlaws in Columbiaville, I'll have to check it out.


----------



## mbirdsley

ESOX said:


> never been ther .
> 
> I have never been there. It's not too far from the Inlaws in Columbiaville, I'll have to check it out.


It’s a nice store for being in mid-Michigan I think. The fishing department is more geared for walleye but, decent bass and other species selection. Nice reel selection for trolling, spinning, or bait casters. Havnt bought a lot of fire arm or hunting related stuff though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ranger Ray

I have a 20+ year old Cabelas gore tex waterfowl jacket. Still going strong, and still waterproof. Have some older MT50 clothing, still hangin tough. It is the one part I will miss about them. They had some clothing designers, that new their ****, back in the day.


----------



## goose schatt

I wonder what the return policy on used waders is these days? I agree with most of the other opinions but I have to say I’ve got my money’s worth out of the Cabelas brand waders.


----------



## 2kidshunting

I used to love Cabela’s now I don’t buy anything from them.
Never really liked Bass pro


----------



## Ranger Ray

Waif said:


> View attachment 432321


Herters sure led the way for mail order. Think I still have the paper bag my items came in, from when my dad took us to their big store, in our travels. Had to have one of their duck calls. Bought all my decoys from them. They were cutting edge on development of sporting goods. Between them and Fur Fish and Game, this young boy spent many hours dreaming.


----------



## Cork Dust

ON ICE said:


> I live 10 minutes from the Dundee store and I won't even waste my time going in there anymore. It could catch fire and I wouldn't piss on it to put it out. Anymore it's nothing more than an overpriced clothing and home decor store.
> 
> Sent from my LM-X410PM using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Interesting thread. The family that owns Bass Pro Shops "leveraged the farm" to get Cabelas, aided by their falling stock price consistently lowering their Market Cap to a level where they could get financing. I buy next to nothing from them anymore for much the same reasons stated. When the "merger" was announced, I thought..."this is a very bad move that is going to result in a bankruptcy down the road."


----------



## beer and nuts

Corporate stores don’t give a crap about, don’t support local happenings or Michigan businesses. Managers are like Corp robots, can’t make decisions. Dunham’s is the same, **** management and crap store.


----------



## DecoySlayer

Bass Pro/Cabela's does support the Pointe Mouillee Waterfowl Festival.


----------



## bombcast

I'll buy all your gift cards for 50 cents on the dollar. 

Cabela's is an easy target. Not defending their business decisions one bit, but it's still nice to have a resource that puts money into web presence and development, and is kind of a one-stop shop. Easy to price check against, easy to review latest and greatest of OEM's. Buyer beware with their house-branded stuff, like Ranger Ray said - ain't what it used to be.

From an in-store retail perspective, I have never been impressed with Cabela's. When they dove into that strategy, that's when they lost their way. 

For an area of specialty (bird-hunting, waterfowling, marine supplies, steelhead fishing, walleye trolling, flyfishing, etc) there's way better websites and in some cases brick and mortar stores with bigger selections, but still a little bit of everything under one roof is handy.

Bass Pro sucks wang.


----------



## flighthunter

Agree... they’ve transitioned into a clothing/fashion store. Them bailing on the footwear lifetime guarantee really turned me off to them after I drove 1.5 hours for an exchange only to be met with a sorry, best we can do is pro rate.

Too bad they took it private, would be fun to get folks from this site together for some weight, and take a short position. I can see it now, “MSF holdings” logo black hoodies at the draws. 

I don’t see a competitive advantage they have anymore over other retailers mentioned.


----------



## Korte

Agree with all that has been said. Ever since BPS took over and started pushing their RedHead line of gear I have slowed way up on shopping there. Franks and Jays are far better. I only go there if I absolutely have to have something local shops do not have, which is rarely.


----------



## woodie slayer

was in there last week {saginaw store} and wont ever go back prices are crazy red head clothes suck they srunk the fishing dept.sure miss cabelas


----------



## TNL

There was some talk a few years ago that the folks at the mothership in Sydney would open an employee owned store with emphasis on mail order/internet. Never knew what became of that.

Cabelas, sadly, has been circling the drain for at least a half a decade. Too much expansion, too fast caught them thin. When the brothers sold, any attention to detail or customer service was lost to corporate "efficiencies". Examples being the wader no questions asked policy, custom hemmed pants, shoe warrantys, rod breakage, and on and on. I once received a new pair of leather 1200g boots in the mail because they recalled the ones I purchased 2 years earlier! So yeah, they earned my business. And I'm not ashamed to say I spent many thousands of dollars there over the years. Clothes, hunts, guns, outfitter tents, regular tents, gear from every department; the list is literally endless. Since the BPS buyout? $0. I have not set foot in a Cabelas in 2 years.


----------



## fishjump

Several years ago tried going to cabelas to buy ammo during duck season. They didn't have any of a popular shot size and and asked for help and was told they were out and the the reason they gave - it's waterfowl season. Duh that's why I'm here?. All down hill since they went public.


----------



## dthur

What a shame, was a dream place for outdoorsman, now it's a Walmart. Better shopping at Menards.


----------



## 2kidshunting

I wonder how they even stay in business. When I travel I stop in at them for a break from driving and there is hardly any one in the stores anymore. Let alone buying anything


----------



## Hookernuts

My opinion is that when bps aquired cabelas the strategy was to eliminate a competitor and add a limited number of sku or suppliers that they didn’t have before. 

When dicks aquired field and stream, it was much a different strategy. They haven’t sabotaged f and s and have allowed it to operate as it had been. 

What really surprised me recently is that d and r in kzoo had better prices that f and sndespite having only a fraction of the buying power. And you get service.


----------



## Shupac

fishjump said:


> Several years ago tried going to cabelas to buy ammo during duck season. They didn't have any of a popular shot size and and asked for help and was told they were out and the the reason they gave - it's waterfowl season. Duh that's why I'm here?. All down hill since they went public.


I've had the same experience. It's not the norm, but it's happened more than once.

I drive past the Dundee store twice a week and will sometimes stop in for ammo, maybe a few basics for fishing like leaders, occasionally some socks. I got some decoys there last week, mainly because I had reward points to burn. But for clothing or other gear, I have a hard time finding much I want there now.


----------



## Sampsons_owner

I stop in to the one in Dundee when we are headed to WV or on the way back. Or when I go to GR like on Labor day. Always find something to spend my points on. Last time they had KVD square bill crankbaits for 3.97. Had to get a few colors I didnt have. Also got a dozen texas rigs and a push pole for the jon boat. Steve


----------



## AaronJohn

Hookernuts said:


> My opinion is that when bps aquired cabelas the strategy was to eliminate a competitor and add a limited number of sku or suppliers that they didn’t have before.
> 
> When dicks aquired field and stream, it was much a different strategy. They haven’t sabotaged f and s and have allowed it to operate as it had been.
> 
> What really surprised me recently is that d and r in kzoo had better prices that f and sndespite having only a fraction of the buying power. And you get service.


love that store


----------



## Ducks10

Lumberman said:


> Yeah it’s over for Cabela’s as far as I’m concerned.
> 
> They are becoming a giant clothing store.


All the margin is in clothing not in accessories .


----------



## DecoySlayer

Ducks10 said:


> All the margin is in clothing not in accessories .



There is a LOT of margin in fishing rods too. A LOT of it!


----------



## MossyHorns

Hookernuts said:


> My opinion is that when bps aquired cabelas the strategy was to eliminate a competitor and add a limited number of sku or suppliers that they didn’t have before.
> 
> When dicks aquired field and stream, it was much a different strategy. They haven’t sabotaged f and s and have allowed it to operate as it had been.
> 
> What really surprised me recently is that d and r in kzoo had better prices that f and sndespite having only a fraction of the buying power. And you get service.


I will shop at D&R, but haven't stepped foot in Field & Stream ever since they changed their policy on gun sales.


----------



## mbirdsley

MossyHorns said:


> I will shop at D&R, but haven't stepped foot in Field & Stream ever since they changed their policy on gun sales.


I’ve never stepped foot in a field and stream before they made that policy change . I never will either. From what I gather it’s basically just another cabelas or BP any how. Closest one is in the Detroit area and I just have no desire to make a special trip to go there. 

The gander flint store seems better than Saginaw store . Seems like flint had a lot more bass fishing stuff and better organized. I do like being able to look at boat parts rather than guessing in a magazine. However, I can’t shake the Walmart feel when I walk into a gander out doors. Maybe it’s because, of the bikes and some times random crap they have for sale up front. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DecoySlayer

on a call said:


> *So, where do you guys shop ?
> 
> With Gander's gone, Cabelas being what they are, and well are we full circle back the small shops ??*



Yep, for most things. I use Midway for somethings. I don't buy much anymore, I am in the sell and downsizing mode now.


----------



## on a call

DecoySlayer said:


> Yep, for most things. I use Midway for somethings. I don't buy much anymore, I am in the sell and downsizing mode now.


Me too...got too much stuff that I no long need....do you need any dekes


----------



## DecoySlayer

on a call said:


> Me too...got too much stuff that I no long need....do you need any dekes



No, but I may start selling some soon! I am selling off many fishing rods, reels, a boat motor, canoe, and maybe my .450 upper.


----------



## thegospelisgood

I got a great deal on a Silent-Hide shirt/pants for 30 bux total, really like it and the strata pattern.

Also a deal on a mobile elite layout blind. Otherwise - I stop in when I don't want to wait for mail-order ammo. But the Dundee store reminds me alot of a flea market these days. 

Otherwise, the kids love the taxidermy and the fish. 

It has ALWAYS been overpriced. Even when on sale - they aren't competing with many others.


----------



## General Ottsc

on a call said:


> *So, where do you guys shop ?
> 
> With Gander's gone, Cabelas being what they are, and well are we full circle back the small shops ??*


For waterfowl stuff, I use Mack's Prairie Wing or Wing Supply normally. Webbed Connection also has prices that are very hard to beat on a lot of things.


----------



## DecoySlayer

Webbed Connections will be at Pointe Mouillee this coming weekend.


----------



## ridgewalker

Bass Pro has ruined Cabelas. Jays or the small sporting goods shops are good options now.


----------



## on a call

thegospelisgood said:


> I got a great deal on a Silent-Hide shirt/pants for 30 bux total, really like it and the strata pattern.
> 
> Also a deal on a mobile elite layout blind. Otherwise - I stop in when I don't want to wait for mail-order ammo. But the Dundee store reminds me alot of a flea market these days.
> 
> Otherwise, the kids love the taxidermy and the fish.
> 
> It has ALWAYS been overpriced. Even when on sale - they aren't competing with many others.


>>>>> YES <<<<<
Over priced but they had what you wanted


----------



## DecoySlayer

ridgewalker said:


> Bass Pro has ruined Cabelas. Jays or the small sporting goods shops are good options now.



The brothers ruined Cabela's long before Bass Pro bought them. It was ruined the day they went public.


----------



## lefty421

A couple weeks back, I needed a box of BBB goose loads. Jumped on the Cabelas web site and you can filter to only show stock in the local store. The site said the Saginaw store had two different kinds of 12ga BBB loads in stock, so I made a trip to the store. Got there and couldn't find any BBB loads anywhere and neither could any employee, but the site said they were in stock.... GRRRrrrr left empty handed. Ran over to Gander and found a box and also scored a pair of upland chaps for just $16. Gander also had flats of target loads for $50 all summer long. Between the kid and I both shooting trap/skeet, we went through several of those. The kid recently picked up a new 3-n-1 jacket from cabelas with gift cards he had been saving up. Ordered his waders from Rogers, and his new gun from Macks. My newest gun came from Kygunco. So we spread our outdoor purchases out. Except at Dicks. $%^&# that place.


----------



## General Ottsc

DecoySlayer said:


> Webbed Connections will be at Pointe Mouillee this coming weekend.


I've bought stuff from Mr. Teeter before. He's a real nice guy.

And I do plan on coming to the Pointe Mouillee fest more so to look at a boat, as I don't think I really need anything else waterfowl related with the exception of some more Texas rigs. I'll have to dig through my stuff tomorrow and see.


----------



## charcoal300zxtt

There's almost no point in even going to the store anymore, they never have crap in stock and ship for free. I always call ahead when i need something in a hurry, usually end up just ordering online. Very disappointing.


----------



## MILONEWOLF

I agree with then downturn in quality at Cabelas. Use to have a great sale on waterfowl decoys, since BPS, good deals are hard to find. Started buying decoys from Roger's Sporting good


----------



## MILONEWOLF

Sorry incomplete sentence. Goods. Clothing is the BPS brand and they are junk. Makes me wonder why Cabelas had to sell? Never boat anything from a bass pro shop?


----------



## Boyne BowHunter

My feeling is that Cabelas made their name developing and marketing custom outdoors gear that met the needs of their customers. Bass Pro simply sells the normal stuff that's available everywhere. I for one miss the Cabelas brand products. IMO they were well thought out and quality products developed specifically to fit needs that weren't being met.


----------



## Diggerdave

Swamp Boss said:


> Anyone else finding that Cabela's just isn't the outfitting store it was before Bass Pro bought them?
> 
> Prices are horrible, selection size-especially when the Redhead brand is displayed- lower. And the Bargain Cave should be called the "Still overpriced for the value" cave!
> 
> I don't know when the last time I ordered anything from them or purchased anything from a store. At this point I have some gift cards I will use sooner or later and go to whichever outfitter fills the void left by Cabela's slide!!!


----------



## Diggerdave

Bought a very expensive Cabelas brand cold weather camo coat and pant back in the middle 80s from the catalog. It was supposed to be the warmest and quietest hunting suit known to mankind. I also paid big bucks for the matching hood and gloves. Froze in the darn thing, and because of the cheap lining, (that soon came apart at the seems) it sounded like I was wearing starched trash bags. Bass Pro always quality and less expensive. Hopefully Johnny Morris can help them.


----------



## bheary

The only thing they are good for is their gun selection. I go there to handle the firearms and check them out. Then go to a local gun store and buy the gun.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## milanmark

Longtime Cabela's customer.... I'm 68 and been buying from them since I was a kid, +/- mid 60's...
Not perfect but had a lot of stuff moderate priced that had quality... some better than others for sure! When the brothers had the IPO that was the beginning of the end.. when that activist investor bought in and spied the money making opportunity, " unlock shareholder value" … means he will make money everyone else gets screwed! I have toned down my purchases and almost at zero now... I will not buy anything that is Bass Pro brand... a real shame but better places to buy Just not as close to me as the Dundee store! Jay's, Frank's, Northwoods... all good. The Cabela's former employees finally got their online store started... Highby Outdoors
I like them so far! Also don't overlook eBay for terminal tackle... lots of stuff on there and usually free shipping!
One thing I haven't figured out... Bass Pro is primarily bass and crappie... so why did they think they could take over Cabela's who's primarily walleye and trout/salmon? I think Johnny will pay the price for that decision.


----------



## Slimjim338

The recent flyer in the mail explains it all... The first 4 pages were casual clothing for men and women. Sad that the Cabela's brand is fading out and the "Redhead" brand is their feature brand/ items. It's trash and I feel bad for the people new to hunting or fishing spending money on the red head brand thinking it is quality since it is from Bass Pro Shops.


----------



## Diggerdave

Johnny Morris is a true example of the American dream. Sure a small leg up from his father, but very small. In my online and catalog shopping history, I found Cabelas very expensive. Now that BassPro seems to own most of the outdoor market, including most every boat maker, free market still means, shop where you want. Jay's is great. Johnny Morris has done tremendous things for the outdoors and fishing, hunting and camping.


----------



## thegospelisgood

I've had a mixed bag with Cabela's branded gear and Red Head gear. Some Red Head stuff fell apart first wash first week. Some still going strong. It's too bad a mixed bag to prefer one over the other.

I will say - I think both Bass Pro and Cabs are both overpriced.


----------



## cking

Swamp Boss said:


> Anyone else finding that Cabela's just isn't the outfitting store it was before Bass Pro bought them?
> 
> Prices are horrible, selection size-especially when the Redhead brand is displayed- lower. And the Bargain Cave should be called the "Still overpriced for the value" cave!
> 
> I don't know when the last time I ordered anything from them or purchased anything from a store. At this point I have some gift cards I will use sooner or later and go to whichever outfitter fills the void left by Cabela's slide!!!


I lost faith when I couldn’t find A pair of Redwings at the store when the online store said they had them! I wasted time and gas driving. Also I agree pricing sucks. The overall allure of the place has gotten stale as well.


----------



## AaronJohn

This thread is long winded. Cabelas sucks. 

Buy stuff online or if your local sporting goods mom/pop can order it or stock it.

Rogers is where it’s at.


----------



## Sparky23

It always was an overpriced overhyped store with 95% of the people that working there have no idea what they're selling or how to use it. Way better off going somewhere where the employees know something I'm paying $5 more or a lot of times $5 less LOL. It's always amazed me in the Grand rapids area how the Cabela's can have higher prices than the outdoorsman pro shop or Allen Bob's most of the time even when they can sell three times as many. and that's not just because I work at one of them part-time LOL


----------



## TSS Caddis

MILONEWOLF said:


> Sorry incomplete sentence. Goods. Clothing is the BPS brand and they are junk. Makes me wonder why Cabelas had to sell? Never boat anything from a bass pro shop?


Back in the day the Cabelas brand clothing was where it was at for quality, selection and sizing. As someone else said never used to leave without a cart full of merchandise. Now leave empty handed most days. Geniuses at BP probably have no clue while sales are down


----------



## Swamp Boss

Epilogue: When this thread elicited 50 responses, I figured that it wasn't just wasn't me be being picky. I alerted the Cabela's folks to all the negative comments re this once reputable brand via the customer service line. 

I received a form note back saying that my (our) comments and concerns were passed on to the Corporate outfitters for review. It has now been several weeks and apparently the reviewers said, "Meh". Amazing all the follow up surveys sent from these guys when you actually buy something. I guess this site , full of potential/past and future buyers (more than 8000 views, and 8 pages of comments) is not a significant amount of business to warrant attention by corporate!.

Thanks for all of your input and I especially appreciate those of you that identified other companies that really appreciate the business!!!


----------



## MILONEWOLF

Swamp Boss said:


> Epilogue: When this thread elicited 50 responses, I figured that it wasn't just wasn't me be being picky. I alerted the Cabela's folks to all the negative comments re this once reputable brand via the customer service line.
> 
> I received a form note back saying that my (our) comments and concerns were passed on to the Corporate outfitters for review. It has now been several weeks and apparently the reviewers said, "Meh". Amazing all the follow up surveys sent from these guys when you actually buy something. I guess this site , full of potential/past and future buyers (more than 8000 views, and 8 pages of comments) is not a significant amount of business to warrant attention by corporate!.
> 
> Thanks for all of your input and I especially appreciate those of you that identified other companies that really appreciate the business!!!


Nowadays I search hard for good buys. Bought some silosock goose decoy from cabelas recently but found the at another place online a little bit cheaper. Loyalty is good, it is earned and not automatic. I also bought decoys from Big Al's, Mack's Prairie Wing, Jay's, and Frank's. Brownells is good for guns and so is Midway. Nowadays I want save my money good quality stuff I need. DnR sports in Kalamazoo has good fly tying supplies.


----------



## DecoySlayer

IF I were buying duck decoys now I would have to buy them in PA. No store around here sells them. I am just not a fan of the plastic stuff. 

https://www.leddecoys.com/


----------



## Outdoor Gal

They've definitely gone downhill since the merger. Clothing quality has diminished and the selection is pretty poor. I end up using my Cabela's card on big ticket purchases (this year it was car repairs Lol) through the year and then use the points once a year to either buy Christmas gifts or to replace something like hiking boots. Just got lucky and replaced my leaky waders for $30 between club points and a coupon.


----------



## Darryl Mangianti

Swamp Boss said:


> Anyone else finding that Cabela's just isn't the outfitting store it was before Bass Pro bought them?
> 
> Prices are horrible, selection size-especially when the Redhead brand is displayed- lower. And the Bargain Cave should be called the "Still overpriced for the value" cave!
> 
> I don't know when the last time I ordered anything from them or purchased anything from a store. At this point I have some gift cards I will use sooner or later and go to whichever outfitter fills the void left by Cabela's slide!!!


Swamp Boss says lost appeal when Bass Pro bought them. For me they went to pot when they went public years ago. The Bargain cave was for real bargins. The quality the warranty selection are no longer. Very sad.


----------



## Cat Power

I went to Cabelas yesterday and it was very busy. I still enjoy going there. Spent quite a bit of money as well. They had everything I was looking for. I needed powder and some reloading stuff. They had what I needed.


----------



## rcleofly

I wish I could be that guy who gets all mad at Cabelas. 
My wife would probably be a lot happier. 
My office is less then 10 minutes from one. 
I hangout in Cabelas about 5 hours a week lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## grassmaster

I was a vendor for Cabelas for 3 years , when the merger happened any product they had 2 suppliers for was cut down to only one supplier, based on price alone.
So they ended up with lower quality merchandise and never passed there savings on to you.
they wouldn't even let us quote the following year.


----------



## MILONEWOLF

I just do not get how bass pro stays open vs cabelas? One of the chief reasons I would buy clothes from cabelas was the quality. I have clothes for bowhunting for 22 years. Does not fit like it used too but no tearing or holes in it. Also the waterfowl hunting bibs too.


----------



## Michigan_Canoer55

They severely restricted the military discount right after BPS bought them, and have now back pedaled on it. 

Also did away with the legendary guarantee, which had me buying all kinds of Cabela’s brand gear. 

Overall, I think the merger was terrible.


----------



## flighthunter

grassmaster said:


> I was a vendor for Cabelas for 3 years , when the merger happened any product they had 2 suppliers for was cut down to only one supplier, based on price alone.
> So they ended up with lower quality merchandise and never passed there savings on to you.
> they wouldn't even let us quote the following year.


That’s too bad. Most retailers/suppliers like to have a diverse vendor base... prevents ONE supplier screwing you with product availability and/or raising prices.


----------



## Delta Duckman

Stopped going to and shopping at Cabelas years ago. Once they started promoting the Cabela brand over the better made equipment I quit them. Rogers Sporting Goods .com has my business.


----------



## kingfisher 11

Delta Duckman said:


> Stopped going to and shopping at Cabelas years ago. Once they started promoting the Cabela brand over the better made equipment I quit them. Rogers Sporting Goods .com has my business.


Normally private brands have a higher margin. I am sure that was a direction management has decided to go with.
I worked for a Industrial distributor who had many private brands. We had the same push since we had a 400% mark up on private brands compared to the OEM brand at 30%.


----------



## Outdoor Gal

Back in September I bought a pair of Cabela's brand waders (men's basic 3.5mm, 800gram neos) to replace my leaky and leakier pairs. During September I continued to wear my old leaky waders but I pulled out the new ones recently when the water temps started dropping. I've worn the new ones three times. The first time I wore them I had an inkling that they were leaking around the boots but I had wool socks and fleece pants on so it was hard to say for sure. I wore jeans yesterday and my brand new waders are definitely leaking. I was wet around my ankles as well as a couple small spots near the seams. The only time I was in the water was putting out a dozen decoys and picking them back up. Needless to say I'm not happy I have to drive an hour one way to return them something that shouldn't be defective in the first place. Hunting Shiawassee later this week. I don't want leaky waders.


----------



## lastflight

Cabela's new thing is canceling your order when you buy something that is "on sale." I have had this happen twice in the last couple months and I was talking with a buddy this weekend who just had it happen. They will ship you anything you ordered at full price and cancel your sale items, even when there is sufficient stock. When you then check that sale item on their website it will be available at full price. Quite the tactic.

I have their credit card as well but basically stopped using it (except when traveling out of the country because Capital One has no international fees.)


----------

